# Anybody want to try this puzzle?



## smhbbag (Nov 23, 2009)

-----Added 11/23/2009 at 08:07:13 EST-----


----------



## Michael (Nov 23, 2009)

No but I bet I can make one of those...


----------



## Rich Koster (Nov 23, 2009)

so easy, a hamster can do it....


----------



## au5t1n (Nov 23, 2009)

Oooooh...is that an Arminian logic puzzle?


----------



## HokieAirman (Nov 23, 2009)

Looks easy...next?


----------



## Skyler (Nov 25, 2009)

Okay, I solved it. Next puzzle, please?


----------

